# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ziekenhuizen mogen klanten van een verzekeraar weigeren

## Leontien

> Het TweeSteden ziekenhuis in Tilburg en Waalwijk behandelt dit jaar geen patiënten meer die verzekerd zijn bij Achmea. Verzekeraars en ziekenhuizen spreken met elkaar af hoeveel behandelingen er worden vergoed. Nu dat aantal is bereikt, wil het TweeSteden ziekenhuis niet opdraaien voor de extra kosten. Achmea zou niet meer budget willen toekennen.


nu.nl

*Mogen wat jou betreft ziekenhuizen klanten van een bepaalde verzekeraar weigeren om te behandelen? Om welke reden dan ook?*

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening hieronder!

----------


## motorwybe

Het gaat in deze ziekenhuizen niet meer om de* patiënten*, maa ordinair genoeg, dus alleen om *geld*.
Nederlandse ingezetenen zijn verplicht om een zorgverzekering af te sluiten. En dan niet behandeld worden ? Dat valt onder de noemer van oplichterij.
De verzekeraars laten hiermee hun ware gezicht zien en hebben de zorgbehoevende Nederlanders nu mooi in de wurggreep. En reken maar dat ze nog verder zullen gaan !
U mag zich met recht bedonderd voelen.

----------


## parfum

Ik wist niet dat er een maximum budget per verzekering was om patienten te helpen.
Normaal zou het zijn dat alle patienten die verzekerd zijn gewoon naar het ziekenhuis kunnen gaan om daar de broodnodige behandelingen te krijgen, wij betalen er immers allemaal evenveel voor, iedereen is tenslotte verplicht verzekerd te zijn, dan moet iedereen ook geholpen worden en daarom is iedere verzekering verplicht om de rekeningen van ieder ziekenhuis gewoon netjes te betalen, mits ze natuurlijk wél éérlijke rekeningen sturen. Toen ik de peiling in moest vullen had ik het berichtje eronder nog niet gelezen, ik heb puur gelezen wat er stond en daarop gereageerd, rechtstreek vanuit het hart, niet wetende dat het puur een kwestie van limiet was, schandalig gewoon....

----------


## jansmit

Tegenover een verplichte zorgverzekering staat het RECHT op behandeling binnen de normen van de basisverzekering. Een conflict tussen zorgverlener en zorgverzekeraar mag nooit resulteren in uitsluiting van een verzekerde.
Hier ligt een mooie taak voor de politiek om te voorkomen dat de machtspositie van de zorgsector nog verder escaleert.

----------


## EvaV

> nu.nl
> 
> *Mogen wat jou betreft ziekenhuizen klanten van een bepaalde verzekeraar weigeren om te behandelen? Om welke reden dan ook?*
> 
> Breng je stem uit en geef je mening hieronder!


Ik wist niet dat dit kon!!! Ik vind het belachelijk!! Ik heb me er niet in verdiept, dus weet niet wat de reden daarvoor is, maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat er een goede reden is om bepaalde klanten te weigeren.

----------


## Luuss0404

In Nl moeten we verplicht verzekerd zijn dus dat geeft ons ook het recht om geholpen te worden als dat nodig is en patienten behoren zeker niet de dupe te worden van een geschillenkwestie over *piep* geld tussen zorgverzekeraar en ziekenhuis/behandelaar!
Ik kan me voorstellen dat een patient die medewerkers bedreigd niet geholpen wordt, maar om een geldkwestie, man man man waar gaat dat heen  :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## motorwybe

Dus dan toch maar even serieus kijken naar de programma's over zorg van de div. politieke partijen vóór je je stem uitbrengt ! ! !

----------


## sietske763

@motorwybe.....
ik volg de debatten.....tjonge jonge....heb je al meegekregen dat ze ouderen geen nieuwe heup meer willen geven....en chemo bij ouderen moet echt succes hebben, voor een paar maanden verlenging van hun leven....willen ze ook niet meer doen..

als ik dit allemaal volg en alles erom heen denk ik wel eens, was ik al maar 80 jaar ofzo...
wat gebeurt ons als wij ""oud"" zijn....
ik vind het onderhand echt wel beangstigend worden.....we hebben totaal niets meer te vertellen over een paar jaar...

----------


## motorwybe

Beste Sytske.
Ik herhaal mijn advies om je vóór het stemmen goed te laten informeren.
Maar dan nog..... want pas na de stemmerij zal blijken wie bij de onderhandelingen daarna het meeste water bij de wijn doet.
let dan vooral op de punten die je belangrijk vind en onthoud dan wie het meest "kont in de broek"heeft en z'n retoriek het meest waar maakt.
Dat kun je gebruiken voor de volgende ronde over _misschien_ 4 jaar. Sterkte er mee, en blijf lachen, want dat is gezonder dan pillen slikken.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ja ik heb de debatten ook gevolgd, geen heup meer voor die, geen medicijnen meer voor mensen met zeldzame ziektes, geen basisdingen meer in basispakket, wel vele malen meer premie betalen, eigen risico fors omhoog, duurdere medicijnen, duurdere behandelingen en die managers meer geld en minder handen aan het bed, zie dat treurig tegemoet... Overal zie ik mensen zoals ons oproepen voor managers minder loon en allerlei andere oplossingen om zorg betaalbaar weer te maken, maar zoals je zegt hebben we weinig meer te vertellen..

@ motorwybe,
ja zal mij benieuwen wie de meeste "kont in de broek" heeft, zover bij het lenteakkoord stemden ze in en gelijk daarna krabbelden alle partijen die eraan meewerkten terug, zullen zien wat het nu wordt... las dat eigen risico met maar 20 euro omhoog zou gaan vanmorgen, maar dat kan altijd nog veranderen...

----------

